# Help with labs hypothyrodism



## Cbrown78 (Jul 6, 2015)

Need help distinguishing my labs. Female 37 yrs old. Last few times I have had my tsh done it has run 1.6. I have never been on any medication for thyroid. only problems is depression on cymbalta and cervical spine spondylosis taking meloxicam for that. I have been trying to find the reason for numbness in my hands and tingling in hands for the past few months now also.

*Bloodwork *

tsh 2.02 mg/dL (L=.34 H=5.60)

T3 free 3.4 pg/mL (L=2.5 H=3.9)

T4 free 0.92 ng/dL (L=.61 H=1.12)

Uric acid 6.4 mg/dL (L=2.6 H=6.0)

Vitamin d 29 ng/mL (L= 30 H=100)

Cholesterol is 182 range L=140 H=199

triglycerides 100 range L= 35 H=150

HDL 38 range L= 27 H= 67

LDL 118 L= 1 H= 100

Total CH/LDL 4.8 ratio range L=3.9 H= 6.7

VLDL 20 L=0 H= 42

Ldl cholesterol 118 mg/dL (L=1 H=100)

B12 504 pg/mL (L=208 H=964)

Sed rate 18 mm/hr L=0 H=20

Magnesium 1.93 mg/dL L= 1.80 H= 2.50

Iron 53 ug/dl L= 28 H= 170

Transferrin 236 mg/dl L= 192 H= 382

TIBC 330 ug/dl L= 250 H=400

Saturation % 16 % L= 15 H= 50

Rheumatoid Factor 8 IU/mL range <14

ANA Screen Negative

*Symptoms *

almost impossible to loose weight

I was taking phentermine to help with weight loss and did not loose. This medication used to make me have lots of energy but now when i take it I feel normal... and that is not normal.

extreme fatigue

constipation

muscle weakness

elevated blood cholesterol level ... which is Cholesterol is 182 range L=140 H=199 ; triglycerides 100 range L= 35 H=150 ; HDL 38 range L= 27 H= 67 ; LDL 118 L= 1 H= 100 Total CH/LDL 4.8 ratio range L=3.9 H= 6.7 VLDL 20 L=0 H= 42

Muscle aches stiffness

joint pain and stifness

tingling in hands

hair loss (handful when i shower or brush it)

depression (on cymbalta and have been on a handful of others over the last two years that dont really help)

heart palipatations or something

anxiety (take Xanax as needed)

memory loss

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi there and welcome!

Thank you for posting your results. Now , if you will, go back and edit in the ranges straight across from each result.

Sadly, different labs use different ranges.

Do you feel hypo? Would you care to list your symptoms as well?


----------



## Cbrown78 (Jul 6, 2015)

These are my results with ranges included.

tsh 2.02 mg/dL (L=.34 H=5.60)

T3 free 3.4 pg/mL (L=2.5 H=3.9)

T4 free 0.92 ng/dL (L=.61 H=1.12)

Uric acid 6.4 mg/dL (L=2.6 H=6.0)

Vitamin d 29 ng/mL (L= 30 H=100)

Ldl cholesterol 118 mg/dL (L=1 H=100)

B12 504 pg/mL (L=208 H=964)

Yes I have alot of the symptoms. I am tired all the time, it is hard to loose weight, depression, anxiety, fatigue, joint and muscle pain, stiffness, heavy menstrual periods, loss of hair

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## fttfbass (Jan 8, 2014)

You definitely want to get those Vitamin D and B12 levels up. Vitamin D would be better in the 60-80ish range and B12 should be closer to 900.

I'm not going to comment on the thyroid labs because at first glance they don't look too bad. Someone else may come along and see something that I don't.


----------



## Pharm.D (Jul 10, 2015)

Your thyroid looks good. The first thing I think when I hear your symptoms is PCOS. If I where you I would find a good OB/GYN who has experience with PCOS and have them run some tests. Do you have acne? Any signs of excess testosterone?

fttbass is def right. Get your D and B12 up ASAP.


----------



## Cbrown78 (Jul 6, 2015)

My sister has PCOS. Yes I have some acne but no signs of excess testosterone.

I have been doing the basal temp test in the mornings.

1st day was 96.5

2nd day was 95.1

I am going in to see my primary doc on Monday morning to discuss my symptoms with him and my low b12 and vitamin D. Usually they call with a prescription of 50,000 iu's twice a week but when i talk to the nurse she mentioned they did not have that lab back yet. I saw my OBGYN last Dec. with the same symptoms and he did my tsh which was 1.6 and I mentioned that I had heavier periods and he gave me a medication to lessen them.

Symptoms:

almost impossible to loose weight

I was taking phentermine to help with weight loss and did not loose. This medication used to make me have lots of energy but now when i take it I feel normal... and that is not normal.

extreme fatigue

constipation

muscle weakness

elevated blood cholesterol level ... which is Cholesterol is 182 range L=140 H=199 ; triglycerides 100 range L= 35 H=150 ; HDL 38 range L= 27 H= 67 ; LDL 118 L= 1 H= 100 Total CH/LDL 4.8 ratio range L=3.9 H= 6.7 VLDL 20 L=0 H= 42

Muscle aches stiffness

joint pain and stifness

tingling in hands

hair loss (handful when i shower or brush it)

depression (on cymbalta and have been on a handful of others over the last two years that dont really help)

heart palipatations or something

anxiety (take Xanax as needed)

memory loss

Thanks for looking at my situation. I am going to edit my post above with some other test results that might be relavant.


----------



## fttfbass (Jan 8, 2014)

Your iron levels, although they are in range, could stand to be a bit higher. Your iron is 53 and would be better if it was closer to 110. Your saturation is at 16% and would be better near 35%. It would have been a good idea to have Ferritin ran when these labs were taken as well.

It wouldn't be a bad idea to supplement Magnesium, since you say you have heart palpitations and it's kind of low in the range. Usually, it's recommended that you want that in the top half of the range. Magnesium Citrate is usually the type that is recommended.

Low Vit D, Vit B12, magnesium and iron could explain most, if not all, of your symptoms. I know nothing about PCOS, but it sounds like it may be worth looking into as well.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> tsh 2.02 mg/dL (L=.34 H=5.60)
> 
> T3 free 3.4 pg/mL (L=2.5 H=3.9)
> 
> ...


How many times have you had these labs run?

Your thyroid labs look normal.

Vitamin D is low - have you been prescribed a D supplement?

B-12 is low - sublingual is best to supplement , has your doctor suggested a supplement plan?


----------



## Cbrown78 (Jul 6, 2015)

Those are the first labs that were taken 2 weeks ago. No supplements have been given but i have an appointment on monday to discuss my results and get more testing if possible.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

If you do start magnesium, be aware that magnesium citrate can cause cramping and diarrhea in some people. Magnesium glycinate, taurate or malate doesn't cause those issues.


----------



## angiedmfan (Jul 12, 2015)

I have the same (almost exactly) symptoms and similar numbers. I, too, am not sure what to do.

Angie


----------



## Cbrown78 (Jul 6, 2015)

Has the dr done anything for you??


----------



## Cbrown78 (Jul 6, 2015)

Saw dr today and was given vitamin d for 12 weeks. Dr said due to my results being in normal range he could not do more test and insurance pay for it. He is going to see if he csn find me an endo that will see me as an evaluation but he is doubtful. He said we would check labs again in 3 months.


----------

